
The cost of international transfers: A tax on the poor - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21663263-regulation-keeping-remittances-unnecessarily-expensive-tax-poor
======
bswilson
But isn't the cost almost entirely driven by risk? If someone else could come
along and perform the same service for less, then it'd be a market
opportunity. If not, then it's priced exactly where it should be. Right?

